# Redundancy entitlement



## Carolam (24 May 2010)

Wife has just been informed that her job will become redundant as and from the 31st August 2010. 
She has been paid by the dept of education and has worked in her role for the past ten years. Her terms of employment has her position as being temporary and she has been informed that she will be entitled to statutory redundancy. However, the payyroll sector which she falls under has a policy whereby other job categories are entitled to four weeks for each year of employment. There is no reference to her job category or redundancy issues anywhere on her terms and conditions. Is this just a clear case of statutory redundancy and be grateful or can she fight for equal treatment with others in her specific payroll sector (Aolpogies for the longwinded message)


----------



## foxylady (25 May 2010)

Can she not ask whether her redundancy will be 2 or 4 weeks?


----------



## Carolam (25 May 2010)

Hi she has been told that she is only entitled to statutory redundancy (2 weeks) but my query is why should she have different entitlements than the other workers in her payroll section (They have statutory plus 2 weeks)


----------



## foxylady (25 May 2010)

Carolam said:


> Hi she has been told that she is only entitled to statutory redundancy (2 weeks) but my query is why should she have different entitlements than the other workers in her payroll section (They have statutory plus 2 weeks)


 

As the legal entitlement is only 2 weeks that would be her entitlement when people get more than that is it usually down to good will on the part of the employer


----------



## Carolam (25 May 2010)

Thanks for that, Its just difficult to understand how her position is still categorised as temporary after 10 years and that 2 weeks is all she will get. She is a member of a union so would it be worth taking it up with them to see if they can fight her case


----------



## Cooper7 (25 May 2010)

Carolam's issue though is people in his Wife's payroll sector are getting 4 weeks while his wife is only being offered 2 which sounds quite crazy to me.

You'll probably need a legal expert on heer to help but I would have thought that being employed for 10 years by the same employer would have ensured you got the same benefits as full timers!


----------



## Carolam (25 May 2010)

Thanks Cooper7 for coming back on this. That is my point exactly. Surely she should be entitled to the same rights as the others in her sector. The reason that her post is classified as being temporary is because this is an EU governed "Pilot Scheme" and has been a "PS" since 1994. Thats sixteen years as a pilot for heavens sake. In fact her position requires more qualification that that of her peers and it does seem very unfair that she has no recognised rights at all


----------



## foxylady (25 May 2010)

Tell her to contact NERA on 1890 80 80 90


----------



## Carolam (26 May 2010)

Thanks foxylady. I contacted NERA but the lady I spoke to wasn't particulary helpful, quite abrupt actually. Anyway once statutory redundancy is being paid they have no issue to resolve. So if she gets two weeks well then what more do you want us to do was the line that she was taking. Doesn't really help with my query though


----------



## foxylady (26 May 2010)

Carolam said:


> Thanks foxylady. I contacted NERA but the lady I spoke to wasn't particulary helpful, quite abrupt actually. Anyway once statutory redundancy is being paid they have no issue to resolve. So if she gets two weeks well then what more do you want us to do was the line that she was taking. Doesn't really help with my query though


 

You could go down teh route of asking about being temporary after still all these years


----------



## Carolam (26 May 2010)

Yes I am already looking at that as well. They may be covered though by saying that it was a pilot project and is still categorised as such. I find it hard to understand though how they could have gotten away with ten successive years rolling this out to the same person and still make them out as being temporary or a "fixed term" worker


----------

